# Which 1 (one) of these abilities would you want to have if you lived in ME:



## Ice Man (May 5, 2002)

Which of these abilities would you most likely want to have?

1 - having enhanced reflexes and being a master swordsman (which mean at least as good as Aragorn in combat);
2 - being able to become invisible whenever you wanted to, without having to use the one ring  ;
3 - being able to read, write and talk all spoken languages in ME;
4 - shooting deadly lightningbolts from the tip of your fingers.

Which one of these?
Why?


----------



## Niniel (May 6, 2002)

It's difficult, I couldn't really choose between being a swordsman (or woman in my case) and knowing all languages. I voted for knowing all languages, because isnt't it true that 'the pen is mightier than the sword'?


----------



## Persephone (May 6, 2002)

Though I love playing the RPG's I still believe that he that lives by the sword dies by the sword. So I won't choose that, I don't want invisibility as it has consequences, I don't like to shoot lightning bolts from my fingers either, so that leaves me with being a translator, knowing each race's tongue. A Scholar if you must. Right now I am studying Queenya and Sindarin, but it's hard when you can't hear how it really goes.


----------



## Elessar33 (May 6, 2002)

*certain skills*

i would not choose any of the above skills, not if i could ride horses like the elves do! i have spent the last 8 years of my life trying to perfect my riding skills, and the ability to communicate in the manner of the elves...total harmony...that would be precious to me. and if i had to add to that, i would choose the skill of songwriting. and maybe the eyesight and archery skills of an elf, too. 
But it is an interesting poll!


----------



## Lantarion (May 7, 2002)

I am a complete linguomaniac, as I call myself, and I would jump at the chance to learn any old or ancient language. But to speak Quenya and SIndarin.. that would be incredible. I would faint just from saying my first sentence. Latin is cool enough, and Greek even more so, but The Eldarin languages are so interesting because they are completely invented and made up by ONE person! Hooray for languages!


----------



## Hirila (May 7, 2002)

I would prefer the skill of being able to read write and talk the languages of ME. Both my character Hirila and me, the person behind it, are no good friends of a fight, though she, that is Hirila, won't step back from one if there is no other way.
But we prefer to talk about it and if possible make our opponent draw back because he is loosing arguments.


----------



## Dûndorer (May 7, 2002)

i would want to become invisable at will. then when im there i wud learn to speak the languages. and i wud learn how to become a master swordsmen.


----------



## wonko (May 7, 2002)

i'd have the reflexes and sword skills just because it seems more appealing than the others


----------



## Ice Man (May 7, 2002)

Nobody likes the lightning bolts?


----------



## wonko (May 7, 2002)

hey, lightning bolts are pretty neat but what happens when you're swimming and you set them off!? last time i checked you'd die really bad... i like living so the self-defense aspects of the sword thing are for me!


----------



## Gandalf White (May 7, 2002)

I prefer the ability to become invisible. I could infiltrate anywhere I wanted to, learning many valuable secrets. And I mean literally VALUABLE secrets. Blackmail, if you take my meaning....  
I could also infiltrate the enemy camps at any time to learn their plans.


Fun, fun, fun


----------



## wonko (May 8, 2002)

being invisible would be pretty cool, but what happens when you step into the street and a bus comes and nails you because the driver couldn't see you?


----------



## Glory (May 9, 2002)

oh yes that happened in the Xfiles....the guy died and scully had to examine the invisible body!!!


----------



## Gandalf_White (May 9, 2002)

Wow I figured there would be more votes for swordsmen than being invisble. I picked knowing the languages. Cuz that would probably be the hardest yet most fun thing to learn.


----------



## wonko (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Glory _
> *oh yes that happened in the Xfiles....the guy died and scully had to examine the invisible body!!! *



yeah, thats actually where i got that... good episode


----------



## Anarchist (May 9, 2002)

Yeah and how many buses in Middle Earth have you seen Wonko? You could better say being overrun by an Oliphant but I guess being invinsible or not doesn't make any difference. 
I voted for swrd skills. Yes Narya, who lives by the sword dies by the sword. Which death is better, dying in your bed of old age, being unable even to eat alone or dying in the battle field, defending not only your country but also your honour and your ideals?


----------



## Dûndorer (May 9, 2002)

urrrrrrrg, i hate the X files it takes up all the good shows times.


----------



## Glory (May 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wonko _
> *
> 
> yeah, thats actually where i got that... good episode *


I figured ...
Dûndorer well i used to like them very much but not that much since they took mulder out....still a good show...and here it doesn take others shows times....

Anarchist jeje I voted swordman too ....only because i think i'd like to have battles....


----------



## Chymaera (May 10, 2002)

Knowledge is POWER


----------



## Lantarion (May 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Anarchist_
> Which death is better, dying in your bed of old age, being unable even to eat alone or dying in the battle field, defending not only your country but also your honour and your ideals?


Which hurts less?


----------



## Istar (May 10, 2002)

I'd vote for the languages. Quenya and Sindarin are so nice to hear, it's like speaking music. I'm too much of a wimp to start fights with people and too much of a clutz to aviod knocking into people when invisible.


----------



## wonko (May 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Anarchist _
> *Yeah and how many buses in Middle Earth have you seen Wonko?*


only a few


----------



## Ice Man (May 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wonko _
> *
> only a few *



Yeah, and they only appear when we are drunk.


----------



## Anarchist (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pontifex _
> *
> Which hurts less?  *



Which satisfies more?


----------



## Bilbo Baggins57 (May 11, 2002)

I gotta go w/ speaking & writing in all languages so I'd be able to communicate w/ everyone. But becoming invisable at will comes pretty close though.


----------



## Úlairi (May 12, 2002)

I would have the knowledge, and then, because I could write so fast I gained extreme reflexes and I became a master swordsman, then, I would, after conquering ME single-handedly with my amazing reflexes and swordsmanship skills, gain amazing powers through the fact that I am the ultimate ruler, and thesen power included being able to turn invisible at will and being able to shoot lightning bolts from the tips of my fingers, and there my friends, that is how you can have it all!


----------



## tasar (May 12, 2002)

All the Languages! Yes! I wouldn't do anything else but speak all day long!


----------



## Carantalath (May 12, 2002)

I'd probably pick the swordsman one (in my case swordswoman). I am the kind of person who always liked the fight scenes in books and movies and if it occured in real life, I'd probably go with that too. But my second pick would be knowing the languages because I think it would be cool to understand everyone.


----------



## Woo (May 14, 2002)

I would have to have the power of shooting lightning bolts from my fingers because all the other things such as being a swords man, enhancing your reflexes, and speaking languages can all be learnt in due time. 
Now if i had all these characteristics i could offer my services to Melkor the first dark lord and aid him in the war of wrath!
As for becoming invisible you can keep that skill for it would make no difference because my mere presence would be greater than the presence of the Nazgul!


----------



## Tarien (May 19, 2002)

I'm a Valar who takes the form of an Elf-Queen. 
Got Invisibility.
Got quick reflexes.
Got master swordsmanship. (Have been around for ever!)
Got lore (reading, writing, speaking all languages) again, cuz have been here for ever.

So I have to go for the deadly lighting bolts. I'm a Sprite of Music, not combat, so lightning bolts have never fallen within my purview. Still, could be interesting.

Hey, could we get this ability for voting in the poll? 
Carantalath get reflexes and swordswomanship.
Tasar get lore.
Ulari becomes Penman. (Instead of Superman? Get it?)
BB57 gets lore.
Istar gets lore.
I get lighting bolts. (Am I the only one?)

Good idea? Cuz it would be fun......


----------



## Istar (May 19, 2002)

I guess that means I should start RPing.


----------



## Tarien (May 20, 2002)

Istar, isn't it obvious? (In relation to your sig.)

The opposite of progress is Congress. Simple.


----------



## Istar (May 20, 2002)

Of course it's obvious! Duh, that's the point! 
Actually, over all those powers I would like some mad magical musical skills - like spurring allies to fight better, or calming emotions. Tarien, you're the Valar of music, could you help me there?


----------



## Tarien (May 26, 2002)

Sure!  

What instrument do you play?


----------



## Úlairi (May 27, 2002)

\\// Live long and prosper.


----------



## Istar (May 27, 2002)

Alto/Tenor saxes, recorder, and bassoon, but n/m about that because I'm probably going to be the judge for the upcoming war, and I can't be impartial if I'm trying to form friendships with a character!

When that's over, I'll PM you or something. Thanks for the offer.


----------



## Úlairi (May 28, 2002)

PC. Hmmmm...


----------



## morning star (May 29, 2002)

I voted for knowing all the languages in ME because I would love to know the Elvish-language and many others.


----------



## Theoden (May 29, 2002)

I would just love to be able to shoot arrows like Legolas, or ride like Gandalf, or fight like Aragorn... in fact, it would be really cool to have a hodge podge of abilties from ME.


----------



## Elu Thingol (May 30, 2002)

Posted by Anarchist:


> Yes Narya, who lives by the sword dies by the sword. Which death is better, dying in your bed of old age, being unable even to eat alone or dying in the battle field, defending not only your country but also your honour and your ideals?



You have been watching braveheart way too much 

Wallace: I am William Wallace, and I see a whole army of my countrymen here in defiance of tyranny. You have come to fight as free men and free men you are. What will you do without freedom? Will you fight?

Soldier: Fight against that! NO! We will run and we will live.

Wallace: Aye. Fight and you may die, run and you'll live, at least awhile. And dying in your beds many years from now would you be willing to trade all the days from this day to that for one chance just one chance to come back here and tell our enemies that they may take our lives but they'll never take our freedom!

I think this quote speaks for itself.


----------



## tasar (May 31, 2002)

FREEEEEDOOOOOOMMMM!!!


----------



## Úlairi (May 31, 2002)

I see we have a few movie junkies on the forum!


----------



## Elu Thingol (May 31, 2002)

My best friends favorite movie is Braveheart and he has made me see it about a million times. Great movie though.


----------



## Úlairi (May 31, 2002)

Glad to see we agree on something Mithrandir2003. Braveheart was a brilliant movie. One of the best movies I've seen!


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Jun 11, 2002)

swordsman.....................well, woman!


----------



## Ice Man (Jun 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ulairi _
> *Glad to see we agree on something Mithrandir2003. Braveheart was a brilliant movie. One of the best movies I've seen! *



Braveheart was ok, IMO. Saving Privat Ryan is a completely different movie, but it's much betr, IMO.


----------



## Flame of Anor (Jun 13, 2002)

I chose being able to read, write and talk all spoken languages of ME because I love how all of the languages sound (with the exception of Dark Speech).


----------



## Elu Thingol (Jun 14, 2002)

Depends on what you like Arcanjo. I think that Braveheart was a much better movie.


----------



## Úlairi (Jun 14, 2002)

I'm sorry, but there is no room for comparison you two. Both movies are set in a completely different time. Both movies were incredibly brilliant but, there is no room for a comparison. How can you compare them?


----------



## Elu Thingol (Jun 15, 2002)

True, True


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Jun 15, 2002)

.......................hmmm..................didn'y see either one of those movies. so i don't know which one is better................... ...........................oh well!


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 16, 2002)

In the heat of the moment, I chose the lightning bolt ability cause it looked really powerful 
But now I kinda regret it 
I'd rather be able to use any language and talk to any creature!Now THAT would be cool


----------



## Smokey (Jul 1, 2002)

can I pick all of the above?


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Jul 1, 2002)

well, i think ulari (sp?) chose all of the above. but i think you should just pick one. like the rest of us.


----------



## Samwise_hero (Jul 9, 2002)

I would actually like a mixture of good fighting skills and i would want to know all the languages because if i've got that i'd be pretty well off. Shooting lightning out of my fingertips wouldn't be that bad either!!!!!


----------



## Galdor (Jul 21, 2002)

I chose invisibity. Because if you apply your self you can learn to be a good swordsman and learn all the languages you are likely to encounter. And besides if your invisible you don't need to be a master swordsman and most everyone in ME speaks the common tongue.


----------



## #1ArcherLegolas (Jul 27, 2002)

Well i've always wanted to know how to really use a sword so obviosly i choose the Sword fighting one.


----------



## Lhunithiliel (Jul 28, 2002)

Swords!!
A friend of mine, as I have mentioned somewhere, calls me Aragorn's heir. Every test I take - I am Aragorn or smth. close to him. I even did a test "What weapon are you?" and I was (of course!) Anduril!
I wish I could have a castle and in that castle I would have the largest hall decorated with swords! I wish I could learn more about swords! I wish I could have lessons in sword fighting! I wish I could have my own sword, a real one, an ancient one, one that belonged to a brave worrior long, long ago... 

As for the other abilities.... I think I could learn them!
Being a translator and a language lover, I would easily pic up every spoken language in the ME. And being invisible... it is good sometimes, in moments of danger or when there is no escape.... But when I get into such a situation I usually face it and fight, rather than hide!
Sorcery is a dangerous thing! So, I would not practice it!


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Jul 28, 2002)

hey, when i take personality tests i usually get aragorn too!!!!! cool!!!!!


----------



## Gandalf_White (Jul 30, 2002)

Lhunithiliel, pretty good pic of Aragorn. But maybe he could get a haircut. So his hair isn't always in his face.


----------



## Lantarion (Jul 31, 2002)

LOL, I think he looks like Michael Jackson in that one!


----------



## Gandalf_White (Aug 1, 2002)

Michael Jackson?!?!?!?    NO WAY!


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Aug 8, 2002)

i kinda like his hair in his face. in a strange way it makes him look sexy
and michael jackson???  NO WAY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eomer Dinmention (Aug 10, 2002)

I would take the skills of a master swordsman. I would not need to conquer ME. I would live a life, where i would help the needy.

Mostly what this EXCELLENT poem, written by himself Pontifex.

Paladin of Solemnity 

A man who hides behind his hood 
is always one that's good to trust 
He helps all those he thinks he should 
yet seldom those he must 

He sits beside the table drear 
puffing on his winding pipe 
The smoke and shadows cast due fear 
for those who'd fall from his first swipe 

A legendary swordsman who 
would slay the one that goes too far 
He'd slice and cut the 'masters' too 
who sit and brag beside the bar 

But humble is his temperament 
and quiet is his lust for blood 
But those who might his death attempt 
will find their soul swathed in the mud


----------



## Lantarion (Aug 10, 2002)

Hey, I had forgotten about that one; I like it too!  But I'm glad you feel that way Eomer, thank you. *bows, trips and fall head-first into a fish bowl*


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Aug 10, 2002)

that's about aragorn right?? well, duh ...why did i even ask ...


----------



## HobbitGirl (Aug 23, 2002)

I picked the sword one because it's closest to what I really want...a staff. But not just any ordinary staff, oh no! If I lived in ME I'd have a staff that with one tap could send an orc flying. <sigh> Well, I can dream, right?


----------



## Lantarion (Aug 23, 2002)

Um, well the poem isn't actually about Aragorn; "It came to me then, as if I was making it up."


----------



## Ynhockey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hmm, probably to become invisible at will. I'ts a very good ability and through it i think it's possible to learn all ME languages and maybe learn some good sword techniques. After Sauron was defeated though, why would i need the lightning thing ?


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Aug 24, 2002)

well, it sounded like it was about aragorn ...


----------



## Éomond (Aug 26, 2002)

Deffinitly want the swordsman skills! The the language thing.


----------



## Lord Aragorn (Aug 27, 2002)

Swordsmanship all the way... Although I already am fairly adept with a blade...


----------



## Firnnovien (Aug 31, 2002)

I chose to be able to read, write and understand all the languages in Middle-earth, because then you wouldn't have the problem of not understanding someone.


----------



## Diamond Took (Sep 8, 2002)

Knowledge for me.


----------



## Earendil (Sep 8, 2002)

its very hard to decide because there are two being able to speack all languages of ME and being a master swordsman...but in the end i would choose to be a master swordsman and go with the fellowship to help them...hehe


----------



## Eol (Sep 15, 2002)

none of them, i would choose the abilities of my character Celebrien, the silver elf. elves can walk stealthily, quickly, and lightly when neccesary. Add that to a dead-eye aim with a bow, speaking Quenya (which i am also learning, it is a beautiful language) and being the wisest and second oldest race in Middle Earth is a killer combination.


----------



## Gildor the Elf (Sep 15, 2002)

Shoot lighting bolts from the fingers is my answer cause it's more powerful. ( I think.)


----------



## LúthienTinúviel (Sep 19, 2002)

I would definitely choose the languages. The versatility and mastery of communication that knowledge of all the languages of ME would provide is astounding. I mean, if you choose to be an elf, as I would, were I given the choice, speed, silence and accuracy with a bow are a given. But if you add the language element. Man - the possibilities. First off, you can communicate with all satient beings. All of them. Without exception. Ahh...but no one has to know you can, right?  It would be an excellent way of gathering information without seeming to do so. Also, it would be impossible for people to trick you by discussing things in another language behind your back, though it may be in your best interest to let them think their cunning plan is working.  Also, free communication with all satient beings ensures that information is widely available and the opportunity to give and receive aid is heightened.

So yeah, those are my reasons. Oh, and i forgot the #1 reason: I'm a total geek.


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Sep 19, 2002)

don't worry, we're *ALL* geeks!!!


----------



## LúthienTinúviel (Sep 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Legolas_lover12 _
> *don't worry, we're ALL geeks!!! *



*lets out a sigh of relief*

Phew. I'm not the only one.  Excellent!


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Sep 20, 2002)

*gives LT a great big geek hug*


----------



## Wolfshead (Sep 20, 2002)

I must say I'd rather go for the master swordsman one. I'd much prefer that to being a scholar who could speaks several languages. I think you have to live to the full and take chances. Life today is too comfortable (for the majority of us) and if you do die, it could well be something you have no control over, a car crash or something. So, a good ol' battle between good and evil against inhuman foes would be refreshing.

I need to get round to learning to fence someday, the problem being that around me there ain't anywhere to learn, dang.


----------



## Ice Man (Sep 20, 2002)

Wow, I can't beleive this is still alive. I'm so proud of my thread.  I'm suprised that there aren't more people wanting to shoot lightning bolts from their fingers.


----------



## Anira the Elf (Oct 8, 2002)

Hummmmmm, id say #3 then #1 than #2 then #4. *says with all s's sounding like sh's* it was a very difficult decision...


----------



## aDaHe (Oct 16, 2002)

i chose to go languages because of the fact that while we are all geeks, knowleadge is the ultimate abiltiy.


> well if knowleadge is power then a God am I


 this is from batman and robin movie
with the ability to speak to all peoples of ME you could be the most high charging translator in ME or the best ambassitor for your race.

imagine going anywhere and being able to talk to everyone in ME.


----------



## Hooded Ranger (Oct 19, 2002)

Well...I choose being a master swordsman. I always did enjoy watching good sword play. But my next choice would've been being able to speak all the languages of ME. That would pretty much round out my Ranger skills right there!


----------



## Rogue666666 (Nov 6, 2002)

*I think it depends on WHAT YOU WANT TO DO in ME*

For instance, if your task or quest was to sneak into Mordor and cast the one Ring into the Mountain of Fire, then which one would you pick? Of course being a scholar and speaking all the languages of ME would be helpfull, but it woudnt get you past the thousands of orcs and other evil creatures. Then again, if you planned on ruling Gondor, then being a scholar would be a better idea, that would you could be a far better administrator than if you could only shoot lightning bolts from your hand.

Of course this same idea also applies to other ideas. So the question is, what is your role, THEN choose what skill you would want accordingly. Of course, its up to your opinion of what the best skill for a certain role would be, and maybe none of these skills would be the perfect role for whatever purpose you have ni mind. But in the end, its up to you.


----------



## Ice Man (Nov 6, 2002)

I'd like to kick butt, that's why I'd want the lightning bolts.


----------



## Rogue666666 (Nov 6, 2002)

Thankyou for that deep intelectual reply.


----------



## Weathergirl2006 (Nov 6, 2002)

i would choose the be aable speak all those !!


----------



## Earendil (Nov 6, 2002)

I think its all in what you wanna do in middle earth if you wanna be a scholar then you do the languages and if you wanna "kick butt" take the lightning bolts, but if you wanna be a stealthy warior i suggest the master swordsmen...i myself would love to be an elf...thats a master swordsman and i am currently learning sindarian...which is a beautiful language!!!


----------



## Ice Man (Nov 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rogue666666 _
> *Thankyou for that deep intelectual reply. *



OK, I hope you know I was just being silly back there. I'd like to shoot the lightning bolts because it is what seems most impossible for normal humans to do. I mean, here where we live, we can learn as many languages as possible, we can learn to fight, and we can learn to hide. But we cannot learn to shot lightning bolts.


----------



## Rogue666666 (Nov 7, 2002)

That is a very valid point.  

Of course, last time I checked all the languages of ME were not written down somewhere to learn, so I'm not sure how you would go about learning to SPEAK all the languages of Middle-Earth in this world. Since no one living knows all the languages of ME


----------



## Weathergirl2006 (Nov 7, 2002)

Thats why it would be awesome!


----------



## Aragorn21 (Nov 7, 2002)

I chose the quickened reflexes and master swordsman, because aragorn is my favorite (my name sorta tells you that) and i think haveing quick reflexes would rock! 


you want to fight me now?


----------



## Earendil (Nov 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rogue666666 _
> *That is a very valid point.
> 
> Of course, last time I checked all the languages of ME were not written down somewhere to learn, so I'm not sure how you would go about learning to SPEAK all the languages of Middle-Earth in this world. Since no one living knows all the languages of ME *



Actually there is...there are many books that brach out from LOTR for instance a whole book written and applied to tolkiens ingenious language of quenya and sindarian adn so you have to read that and other sources for grammar and punctuation!but its amazingly hard to learn!!!


----------



## *Lady Aragorn* (Jan 1, 2003)

i voted for the being able to read, write, and speak any of the languages. i think that ability would definently come in handy at some point.


----------



## Beleg (May 16, 2003)

Becoming Invisible for me.


----------



## Elendil3119 (May 16, 2003)

I would like to be a master swordsman...or archer. Why wasn't archer up there? Lightning-bolts are just too unrealistic. Invisibility is cheating.


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 16, 2003)

The Deadly lightning bolts thing is impossible. No one could ever do that in Arda, xcept mabey Manwë. I picked invisibility, cuz I've always wanted to have some way of changing form. And invisible people can go more places!


----------



## e.Blackstar (May 16, 2003)

All depends on the profession. 

Theif-invisble

Warrior-Swords

Traveler-Languages

Sith D )-lightning


----------



## Celebrochwen (May 24, 2003)

The ability to use a sword I believe would be best because lightning would make you really dangerous and not have any friends, you can't defend yourself with languages, and if you were invisible you also wouldn't have many friends or you would be found out.


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 24, 2003)

But it's the ABILITY to turn urself invisible. You wouldn't constantly be invisible. And Invisibility could help you more in combat cuz you could just totaly turn invisible and the person won't know where to chop!


----------



## Turin (May 24, 2003)

I'd wan't to be a master swordsman like Turin, with all the orcs in ME I'd wan't to be able to defend myself. Next I would like to be able to be invisible.


----------



## Wolfshead (May 24, 2003)

I'd like to be able to stop bullets as they come towards me. Oops, sorry, wrong film


----------



## EllethBronwe (May 28, 2003)

I picked invisibility. You can go anywhere, play tricks on people without them seeing you and you could escape fights a lot easier.


----------



## Underhill (May 28, 2003)

I would want to be able to read write,and speak all languages of middle earth becouse how cool would that be.


----------



## Helcaraxë (May 28, 2003)

I like the lightning bolts. For one thing, I'm rather power-hungry and magic-hungry and that would be pretty cool. I could fry ppl at my leisure. And even if I did set it off in water, it'd be REALLY cool way to die. Then i can always say "hey! u know how I died? I fried myself with lightning! Pretty cool, huh?!"............anyway.......


----------



## BranMuffin (Jul 3, 2003)

Invisibility! You can learn to be a master swordsman, you can learn to speak all the languages, you can learn to shoot lightning bolts out of your hand(oh wait no you can't, but still not as cool as being invisible). You would be able to defeat anyone because they can't see you. You could be anywhere and no one would know it. Shooting lightning bolts from the hands is from Star Wars, shooting them from your *butt* is from Braveheart.

www.homestarrunner.com/sbemail41.html Here is an answer for the invisibility.


----------



## ely (Jul 3, 2003)

I would definitely go for the languages because I know how hard it is to learn a language. I've been studying English for almost 10 years now, but it still happens that I want to say something, but can't because I don't know some words; usually I can say it in a different way but then it loses its exact meaning. And from time to time I'll go to a dictionary, to make sure how a word that is so well-known to me and that I've used so many times is actually spelled.

The ability to express myself in any spoken language seems so wonderful to me  

And, as it was said before, knowledge is the greatest power in the world, in any world....


----------



## VioletFalcon129 (Jul 5, 2003)

I would deffinetly have to say i wold want to beable to read and write and spek all the languages. Just plain old engish is getting kinda boring. Maybe i could talk some evil creature out of eating me? Ok never mind that last thought. It was a bit funny, but kinda useless.


----------

